# Big Mill, Leek - May 2012



## ravenwing93 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Big Mill in Mill Street was built in 1857 to the design of famous Victorian architect William Sugden, who was responsible for many of Leek's prominent buildings.
> It was originally built for Lovatt and Goulding, but eventually became Wardle and Davenports. and was occupied from 1858 by Joseph Broster. It is 6 storeys high, 21 bays long, and 5 bays deep.



It was due to be developed into apartments like the surrounding Shade Mill etc, but the developer ran into financial trouble before work on the Big Mill could properly start. It will be interesting to see what becomes of the building in the future with rumours of it becoming a hotel, it would be nice to see it put to some sort of use!

I had been meaning to take a look into here for quite some time and when I noticed some recent reports I decided to head on over. It's not the most inspiring location but definitely worth a look if your passing in my opinion. There isn't a great deal to see but it's a rather impressive building which has some nice features.














































Thanks for looking


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2012)

that is a lovely set two thumbs up


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 10, 2012)

This is just amazing! The site looks fantastic and your photographs are lovely!

Thanks for posting them up


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 10, 2012)

Cracking find there chap!!! Well done.


----------

